# Are you kidding me?



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

yesterday, i get 3:30 block. when i finish pickup , i see one package at Glendora, Flex App show me i need drive 1 hour almost 45 miles. And other packages are in Cucamonga. Why is this package on the riverside? I mean is this package should be for Chino or Rosemead？


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't you look at the labels before you scan?


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

No, usually I only care about the package numbers


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Then it's solely your fault.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Let blue vest know there's an issue before you leave & remove from itenerary before completing pick up. Mistakes happen, this is why my station doesn't use bag codes at all.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No you won Chino's Lottery. Happens all the time.


----------

